# Any Aussie Rock Fans Here - Who is your Favorite?



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is a top 20 (not mine)

1.Midnight Oil – Diesel and Dust (1987)
2.AC/DC – Back in Black (1980)
3.Crowded House – Woodface (1991)
4.Cold Chisel – Circus Animals (1982)
5.The Triffids – Born Sandy Devotional (1986)
6.The Easybeats – The Best of the Easybeats (1967)
7.Paul Kelly and the Coloured Girls – Gossip (1986)
8.You Am I – Hi Fi Way (1995)
9.Skyhooks – Living in the 70's (1974)
10.The Avalanches – Since I Left You (2000)
11.INXS – Kick (1987)
12.The Go-Betweens – 16 Lovers Lane (1988)
13.Radio Birdman – Radios Appear (1977)
14.Daddy Cool – Daddy Who? Daddy Cool (1971)
15.Richard Clapton – Goodbye Tiger (1977)
16.Bee Gees – Best of Bee Gees (1969)
17.The Birthday Party – Junkyard (1982)
18.Hunters & Collectors – Human Frailty (1986)
19.Sarah Blasko – As Day Follows Night (2009)
20.The Saints – (I'm) Stranded (1976)

Others
25.Silverchair – Neon Ballroom (1999)
26.Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds – The Boatman's Call (1997)
35.The Masters Apprentices – Master's Apprentices (1967)
44.Mental As Anything – Cats & Dogs (1981)
50.AC/DC – Highway to Hell (1979)
62.The Dingoes – The Dingoes (1974)
69.Billy Thorpe & the Aztecs – Aztecs Live at Sunbury (1972)
80.The Loved Ones – Magic Box (1967)
90.The Captain Matchbox Whoopee Band – Smoke Dreams (1973)
92.Rose Tattoo – Rose Tattoo (1978)
99.Men at Work – Business As Usual (1981)
100.G. Wayne Thomas, Terry Hannagan, Tamam Shud, Brian Cadd, John J. Francis, Peter Howe – Morning of the Earth (1971)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Other: Icehouse.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Other: Icehouse.


You probably know that they used to be called Flowers but had to change their name.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I my early twenties I had a spell of Australianismic pop, band like; The Go-Betweens, The Birthday Party, Hunters & Collectors, The Church, HooDoo Gurus, The Triffids and solo things by members of said bands, still have most of the albums from that period left in my storage. Haven't listened to any of them for ages... 
I even had several friends moving down under because the music scene was so hot in the early and mid 1980's. Some of them still remain there!

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Bon Scott-era AC/DC - one of the greatest bands ever. Bon always reminded me of being a kind of delinquent Scots/Aussie nephew of Alex Harvey. The post-Bon Back In Black is a fine album but I would definitely rank it lower than High Voltage, Let There Be Rock and - the one I think is the best of them all - Powerage.

I liked Rose Tattoo's first two albums (I admired Pete Wells's slide work) but they seemed to lose momentum soon after that. Sad also that so many ex-members are now dead.

Nick Cave is a great storyteller - very evocative like Davies, Waits and Reed.

I liked the Church during the early-mid 80s as I was a fan of the Paisley Underground groups from LA and the Church seemed to have a stylistic affinity with them.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

How does Clapton count as an Australian? Oh, it's a different Clapton. 

The Saints! I used to own one or two of their cassettes. I'd forgotten they existed. Just Like Fire Would was a minor college radio hit in the US.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> How does Clapton count as an Australian? Oh, it's a different Clapton.
> 
> The Saints! I used to own one or two of their cassettes. I'd forgotten they existed. Just Like Fire Would was a minor college radio hit in the US.


Yea Richard not Eric, you know maybe they could get together as the two Claps.

The Saints are an institution here in Oz, Just Like Fire Would was a big hit here for the Saints and Chris Bailey (Singer Songwrter). I've always been a big fan of Ed Kuepper (Guitarist Songwrter).

Richard Clapton


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Bon Scott-era AC/DC - one of the greatest bands ever. Bon always reminded me of being a kind of delinquent Scots/Aussie nephew of Alex Harvey. The post-Bon Back In Black is a fine album but I would definitely rank it lower than High Voltage, Let There Be Rock and - the one I think is the best of them all - Powerage.
> 
> I liked Rose Tattoo's first two albums (I admired Pete Wells's slide work) but they seemed to lose momentum soon after that. Sad also that so many ex-members are now dead.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, I also was Rose Tat fan particularly as Lobby Lloyd was in the band, as well as the Aztecs and many more Oz favs.-can never have enough of Lobby. Pete Wells was great and was much respected here but as you say so many of them are gone, including Lobby also.

Ask most Aussies and we will say Bon Scott AC/DC almost every time. Like your Alex Harvey comp to Bon. Bon had a fairly long history in Aussie Rock ie pre AC/DC- and extremely varied ( a bit Spinal Tap to be honest), ie he was a hippie- even in the AC/DC days and started out in pop bands in Perth Western Australia, drifted into Prog Rock pre Angus and co and was well respected/ liked in the Oz scene.

Yes, this is Bon Scott (pre AC/DC) below????


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't tend classify bands based on where they come from, so I didn't know The Avalanches and Pendulum were from Oz. Since I Left You by The Avalanches is a great album, new material coming soon! (just like it has been for a decade). Other than that and Nick Cave my favourite austrailans would probably be Angus & Julia Stone, who sound folky but are clearly rock with a name like that.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I quite like Richard Clapton's _Girls on the Avenue_. I think its inspired by Sydney's red light district Kings Cross, not hard to figure out what type of girls he's singing about. But I tend to connect with songs that tell stories from an Australian perspective like that. Others are Midnight Oil's big political hits (eg. _Beds are Burning, Blue Sky Mine_) and also _I was only 19 _by the band Redgum, which tells the story of a boy conscripted to fight the Vietnam war.

I don't have a favourite Aussie band per se. My knowledge of them is limited to their big hit type songs in most cases. Also don't forget some individual artists who've made it big here in the last decade or so, eg. Gotye, Missy Higgins, Kate Ceberano are three I can think of now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Cool and agree with you. I think Richard Clapton (who is still performing at a high level in Oz, could have made it o/s given right opportunities) - I know Inxs are big fans of his. Yep Redgum were great - saw them live with Men at Work at the RMIT uni in the early 80's.

Didnt know that Kate Ceberano had made it big o/s, very talented performer who started in jazz in Melbourne. And Mightnight Oil were huge here - I saw them live many times. I also like some of the odd tunes like Wedding Cake Island below: the island is actual an outcrop in Sydney Habour off Coogee Beach....... not sure why they chose that name.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Aussie rock? Ha yeah.........










Honourable mention to Karnivool, from Perth.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Aussie rock? Ha yeah.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good graphic, reminds my ofthe Band Gonna


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Only one vote?

If so, I'm not voting yet. Have to make up my mind between:

INXS (which I always thought should have been spelled InXS)-
The Church, OR

Flash and the Pan.

Edit- ooh, ooh- I forgot about early DiVinyls.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

One vote, guess so can't remember how I set it up now- but I chose Billy Thorpe & the Aztecs, the departed Legend of the Oz rock scene.

Must admit I never got into Inxs but I did like The Church.

Now, Flash and the Pan, Vanda and Young- very good choice (the boys from the Easybeats and Young being older brother to the AC/DC Youngs).

The Divinyls (another good choice) - Chrissy Amphlett is still performing here in Oz and think she still can get the guys in............. and a very good rocker!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a couple of Paul Kelly albums that I haven't listened to in years. The Live CD is pretty good, and I have the studio album, Deeper Water.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

the amazing first album of Feedtime (1985) is my favorite.

something like Big Black meets Kyuss meets delta blues


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Weddings, Parties, Anything


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Redgum (Okay it's not really rock, but the main man was called Schumann.)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hayd said:


> Redgum (Okay it's not really rock, but the main man was called Schumann.)


Yea, John Schumann out of Adelaide. They were part of the Aussie Rock scene in the eighties, I saw them play supporting Men at Work in about 1983.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

norman bates said:


> the amazing first album of Feedtime (1985) is my favorite.
> 
> something like Big Black meets Kyuss meets delta blues
> 
> ...


Not an Aussie band I heard of. Googling, I can see they have an overseas following but not very well known in Oz.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yea, John Schumann out of Adelaide. They were part of the Aussie Rock scene in the eighties, I saw them play supporting Men at Work in about 1983.


Great stuff.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I voted other - I love The Church, The Triffids and Powderfinger


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ All good choices


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Thought I better post some stuff - as many of these bands are not known outside Oz


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A couple more old aussie acts - the previous one Jeezabel slide guitar by Rob EG 1963 and this one the Groop with Woman your breaking me 1967


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

.Hans Poulsen - There's a Light Across the Valley (1970)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Saints, Midnight Oil; are the Bee Gees considered a British group, or Aussie? I like their early psychedelic stuff.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Oh, I *know* how wrong....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> The Saints, Midnight Oil; are the Bee Gees considered a British group, or Aussie? I like their early psychedelic stuff.


This will answer your question - Yes the Bee Gees are/ were Aussie (Barry is still with us)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Part 2 here which features a very young Bee Gees who grow up in Brisbane here in Oz. Most of this clip is awful but amusing....... beware!!


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

I grew up listening to the Aussie alternative scene when i was a kid and still love all those bands... bands such as:

Silverchair
Frenzal Rhomb
Jebidiah
Regurgitator
Grinspoon
Something for Kate
The Superjesus
The Living End
Nancy Vandal
Spiderbait

You get the idea, also love the Aussie classic rock.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The greatest and most famous of them all, Nick Cave (and the Bad Seeds), of course! In particular his timeless 'Berlin' albums, From Her to Eternity, The Firstborn is Dead, Kicking against the Pricks, Your Funeral My Trial, Tender Prey, and also the classic Let Love In and Murder Ballads. I am not so fond of the subsequent material.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Guess you wouldn't be fond of this Nick Cave effort either- Think he might rather forget it too, at least he gets to finish her off!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I gather the cast of Prisoner Cell Block H did a stage version of their TV series - don't suppose it turned into a musical, did it? I always thought General Hospital had similar potential.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Out of the ones you listed I have to go with AC/DC! I've seen 'em only twice and both times were amazing. I cut my teeth big time on their songs when I first picked up the guitar and learned most of them in a couple weeks. This was right before The Razor's Edge came out and who can forget that sweet Thunderstruck riff...they are simply bad ***.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good to hear AC/DC are probably the best known and definitely the most successful on the list- check out some of the others


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I gather the cast of Prisoner Cell Block H did a stage version of their TV series - don't suppose it turned into a musical, did it? I always thought General Hospital had similar potential.


it's on Youtube- my eyes and ears are still hurting - no way I'm posting that.... even I have limits!


----------

